# Onkyo 709



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Wanting to upgrade my Onkyo 608 to the 709. Would this be a big upgrade or not? I have the SVS s-series speakers but will upgrade to the m-series eventually. I want the 709 for the pre outs. Has anyone had any problems out of the 709 the 608 works great. Also accessories 4 less good or bad to order from ? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In terms of power, I do not think it represents a huge difference. However, in terms of flexibility and features, I think it is well worth doing. The upgrade from Audyssey 2EQ to MultEQ XT is major as 2EQ does not apply EQ to the Subwoofer. In addition, it also is two steps up from 2EQ as the 709 offers XT as opposed to regular MultEQ. This means more Filtering Power for an even better result. Add in Preamp Outputs for using an Outboard Amplifier, the new Industrial Design, and vastly better Video Processing and you really have a major upgrade between the 2 AVR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Have you ever used accessories 4 less ? I can get it for under 500 bucks.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I highly recommend A4L - most of the people on this forum have bought equipment from them and I have seen no complaints. I was all set to get my 809 from them until JJ found a great deal for it on Newegg.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I could not be a bigger fan of Accessories4less. Living in Florida, I have actually driven to Orlando several times to pickup AVR's from their Headquarters and Owner Mark and the rest of the Staff are wonderful to deal with and offer stellar post sale support. This is all the more impressive given the discounts offered there and how poorly some other retailers who sell Refurbished AVR's treat their customers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

So I shouldn't worry that it's refurbished.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Snead said:


> So I shouldn't worry that it's refurbished.


Hello,
I would not be too concerned. I do think it worthwhile to purchase an Extended Warranty from ShopOnkyo.Com as it is pretty much the Manufacturers Warranty and extends it to 3 Years as opposed to 1. New Onkyo's offer a 2 Year Warranty. I would definitely do the Onkyo Warranty as opposed to a 3rd Party one as the price of the Onkyo one is quite reasonable and there is zero concerns about coverage should something need repair.
J


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys selling my 608 and getting a 709


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really think you will be quite pleased with the upgrade. Especially MultEQ XT which is excellent. Also, check out Newegg on the Weekends as they can often come close to AC4L with Onkyos and they are both an Authorized Dealer and sell A-Stock. AC4L's Customer Service and Return Policy are much better, but Newegg does have some awesome deals.
Cheers,
J


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im coming a little late to this thread but fully agree with the above comments, I have used two different receivers including my current Sherwood receiver from Accessories4less and could not be happier with them. The 709 is still in my opinion one of the best receivers you can buy for under $1200 and cant wait to see what Onkyos next lineup of receivers is going to offer.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Im coming a little late to this thread but fully agree with the above comments, I have used two different receivers including my current Sherwood receiver from Accessories4less and could not be happier with them. The 709 is still in my opinion one of the best receivers you can buy for under $1200 and cant wait to see what Onkyos next lineup of receivers is going to offer.


There are currently 3 new receivers on Onkyo's website with a full listing of features. From what I can remember they were fairly inexpensive as well.


----------



## kriskk (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi how do you like the sound of the Onkyo 709 vs the Sherwood (assuming R972) - with or without room correction? thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally, its a wash for me (I have the Onkyo 805) I think Trinnov does a great job with the sub and its very accurate on getting the levels correct on the mains and other channels. I just cant get my head around the strange remote layout and the sometimes quirky operation. I dont like the fact you cant edit the settings after they are done. I think for most people the 709 is a better choice with less issues.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I fell like sometimes (pretty much always) I should put "I fully agree with what Tony said" in my Signature. The 709 is much more user friendly and offers Networked Connectivity as well. That being said, the 972 is a fantastic AVR and Trinnov is a mighty sword indeed.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

And I should do the same Jack with your posts LOL 

"I fully agree with what Jack said"


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

Just picked up a 709 on a ridiculous sale at Fry's last night. I haven't opened the box yet because they had the 809 for only $50 more and I'm wondering if I should go pick it up instead. Any thoughts, experience with each, is the extra wattage that much better? I'll eventually use a separate amp so I figured it didn't matter too much.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For $50 more for the 809 thats a no brainer GET IT! the 809 has the very best video processor available and has ISF calibrations for each video input.


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> For $50 more for the 809 thats a no brainer GET IT! the 809 has the very best video processor available and has ISF calibrations for each video input.


Ok, so one thing I left off is that the 809 is a floor demo which has likely been on 24/7 for the past 12 months. I'm pretty sure it would still carry the Onkyo warranty, but it's much more likely to fail than the 709 which is new in box.
Thoughts?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a tough one, although I doubt its been on that much. usually its just sitting on a shelf out of the box not plugged in.


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

It's been in a Demo Room at Fry's so I know it's been on quite a bit, but I frequent said location so it hasn't been a year. I just can't decide. The more I read about the 809 I feel like it's a definite upgrade from the 709. In build quality as well as features. The extra weight alone is impressive for one model up, 13lbs. That's got to relate to the quality, unless they just throw some lead in the case to justify the extra cost... 
Anyway, thanks for the replies. I think I will get the 809 and maybe signup for an extended warranty with Onyko.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan, the amps in the 809 are much stronger and a much larger power supply


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I think you will be more than pleased with the 809. I absolutely love mine.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would absolutely go with the 809 provided the 2 Year Warranty still applies. I know Best Buy Store Demos offer the same Warranty as NIB stuff. The 809 upgrades you to the fantastic HQV Vida Video Processor which works in tandem with the Marvell Qdeo that comes on the 709 and acts as the sole Video Processor on that AVR. Also, the 809 offers a larger chassis, more power, and inputs. I would absolutely do it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

it I'm convinced! Gonna head there tomorrow to pick it up. Thanks for all the feedback, I'm sure the source by source ISF calibration will be nice to have for my Epson 3010 projector. That thing has great color but I do notice a difference from different sources. Besides the extra power may put off having a separate amp for a few more years.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Wazzul said:


> it I'm convinced! Gonna head there tomorrow to pick it up. Thanks for all the feedback, I'm sure the source by source ISF calibration will be nice to have for my Epson 3010 projector. That thing has great color but I do notice a difference from different sources. Besides the extra power may put off having a separate amp for a few more years.


Excellent. I am just afraid at the price you seem to be hinting that someone else might have seized on it. Once you get it, please let us know what you paid for it.


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

Well I was able to get it today. I don't want to break any forum rules if I'm not supposed to post prices, let's just say I got it for 74% off. 
Haven't hooked it up yet, but I'm sure it'll be fine and worst case I have 30 days to return it or the manufacturers warranty if something goes wrong.
I'm pretty excited, now I just have to find somebody that wants to buy my 709 and my 360. Funny, this is my 3rd receiver in the past year.
Thanks for all your help everyone!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Feel free to post prices here! Unlike most AV Forums, we do not have a Storefront. This is a major reason why many frown on such practices. Here we want people to know where to find killer deals. I have made multiple Threads simply linking to great deals so do not hold back what you paid for it. Unless, for any reason, you would rather not.


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Feel free to post prices here! Unlike most AV Forums, we do not have a Storefront. This is a major reason why many frown on such practices. Here we want people to know where to find killer deals. I have made multiple Threads simply linking to great deals so do not hold back what you paid for it. Unless, for any reason, you would rather not.


It cost $399. Was a floor model and the last one in the store.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow. That is an absurdly good price. As in you could keep it a few years and still make money off it. You might want to grab an unopened 709 (if still available) and flip it on CL or Ebay as you could easily make some money from that.


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Wow. That is an absurdly good price. As in you could keep it a few years and still make money off it. You might want to grab an unopened 709 (if still available) and flip it on CL or Ebay as you could easily make some money from that.


It's already listed on CL, if I don't get any bite's this week it'll be on Ebay. Funny thing is I can still give somebody a good deal and make a few dollars off of it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
CL is hugely dependent on where you live, Ebay might be the way to go as a brand new 709 that you have $299 in should be easy to make a couple hundred Dollars off of. There is also Audiogon. While I hate the changes they have made, it is still an excellent place to sell AV Gear.
Cheers,
J


----------

